# help a hound mix in a kill shelter in Huntington West Virginia



## EmilyB (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello, and can you help a hound mix in a kill shelter in Huntington West Virginia?

There are some special circumstances surrounding this dog and if you think you can help foster, we can arrange to have him pulled.

Please contact me via PM for any details. We think we have rounded up money for transport, vetting etc. The rescuer is unable to foster.

I am sorry this has to be my intro, but I am trying to help a very special person and I will happily intro myself later.

Thank you so much.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14383895


----------

